# German Volume Training for fat loss??



## nhbmark (Sep 8, 2005)

Thoughts?

Also,
For those who've done it, what are good splits?

Thanks folks!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 8, 2005)

Any exercise is good for fat loss as long as you eat right.  Check out the diet section before you worry about training.


----------

